# Favorite Post-War aircraft designer.



## Dac (Sep 20, 2005)

Which individual did the best at taking advantage of new technology when designing new aircraft after WW II? The jet engine opened up a whole new realm of possibilties and pushed aerodynamicists to their limits. Who got it right when designing aircraft on paper that some test pilot was actually going to have to put his life on the line in?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 20, 2005)

*KELLY JOHNSON - SR-71 - NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!*


----------



## Dac (Sep 20, 2005)

Ouch! Dammit my ears are bleeding.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2005)

I would agree with Kelly Johnson. The SR-71 is one of MANY great airplanes he designed. For Americans, he was "the man". Jack Northrop was also good.


----------



## Dac (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with you about Johnson FLYBOYJ, he was an amazing engineer. His intuition about aerodynamics was so good that someone, I forget who, claimed Johnson could actually see air.

My choice for best designer would be Alexander Lippisch. His tailess delta wing design was one of the most copied in the 50-60s. He emigrated to the U.S. after the war, joined Convair and helped build the F-102, F106 and B-58 Hustler.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *KELLY JOHNSON - SR-71 - NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!*



You said it!


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't know much about post-war planes, but when I was a kid I fell in love with the Mirage... So I dare say Marcel Dassault, even if I know how dangerous is to talk about Frenchmen in this forum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Whose name is actually Marcel Bloch, designer of Bloch aircraft in WW2 but changed his name when he left France to prevent being captured by the Germans. (I think thats the story anywho.)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 21, 2005)

Marcel Dassault - great designer and marketeer. Jack Northrop, another great designer. You also have Edward Henry Heinemann who designed may outstanding Douglas aircraft. But Kelly Johnson was prolific, consistent and innovative. P-38, F-104, U-2 and SR-71 were all record breakers. I think what separates him from the rest was his approach not only in concept and design, but the follow through to manufacturing and his interface with the people building his designs....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> > *KELLY JOHNSON - SR-71 - NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have put it better myself FBJ


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2005)

i ll reply with burt rutan


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2005)

For piston aircraft, Ed Heineman deserves to be mentioned. The A1 and A26 were some great aircraft. He also designed the A4 Skyhawk and its just as much a legend as the SR71.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> A4 Skyhawk and its just as much a legend as the SR71.



Are we getting carried away now?!? - the A-4s a great plane and distinguished combat record - but far from being a legend in the same class as the SR-71!! And if you look at design, systems innovation, complexities of systems, and the impact both aircraft made on aviation history, it's like comparing a Corvette to a Civic


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2005)

The A4 fought in plenty of wars, was in production for a quarter of a century and was used by the top gun pilots to teach a lesson or two to pilots flying modern aircraft.

Thats a nice achievement.

The SR71 did what it was designed to do (very well I might add) but it couldnt do the things the A4 could do. I can imagine an Israeli general telling his pilots "heres the SR71 pictures of the Egyptian tank formations, now use you skyhawks to stop them"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> The A4 fought in plenty of wars, was in production for a quarter of a century and was used by the top gun pilots to teach a lesson or two to pilots flying modern aircraft.
> 
> Thats a nice achievement.
> 
> The SR71 did what it was designed to do (very well I might add) but it couldnt do the things the A4 could do. I can imagine an Israeli general telling his pilots "heres the SR71 pictures of the Egyptian tank formations, now use you skyhawks to stop them"



Good point!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

My vote goes either for Northrop and Kelly Johnson for fixed wing and Bell Textron (not sure who the chief designer was) and Sikorsky for rotary wing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My vote goes either for Northrop and Kelly Johnson for fixed wing and Bell Textron (not sure who the chief designer was) and Sikorsky for rotary wing.



Arthur Young - he designed what would become the Bell 47


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sikorski is an interesting choice. A good one, I might add.

But didnt he already invent the helicopter back in WW2? I seem to remember seeing pix of one in Burma in 1945. Also a famous one of him on the steps of Capitol Hill in 1943.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, they used helicopters in the CBI theater.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

The Sikorsky R-4B Hoverfly was used in Burma in 1944-1945. It took part in the first operational use of a helicopter. Anton Flettner was also an interesting helicopter designer that moved to the U.S post-war, and I believe helped in the development of the Chinook. As he had produced a similar prototype in World War II.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2005)

Sikorsky was very similar to Kelly Johnson as he interfaced with his workers, at the same time he was a excellent businessman and marketeer. He had his hands in most aspects of his company when he was at the helm, and even when he was removed from the "board" still had a lot of influance in the way the product with his name on it was going to be produced. He demanded his production facilities to be spotless and the factory at Stratford Conn. has glazed parkay floors - it's one of the cleanest factories I even seen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Sikorski is an interesting choice. A good one, I might add.



The reason I chose Sikorsky and Bell for those is simply that those two companies and designers have designed the most innovative and used aircraft in the world. The aircraft that have changed Rotary wing aviation as we know it today.

*Bell (Aurther Young)*
UH-1 Iroquoi (HUEY)
AH-1 Cobra
Bell 206 family (OH-58's)

*Sikorsky*
VS-300
S-48 (R-4)
R-6
H-5
H-19 Chickasaw
H-34 Choctaw
H-52 (S-62 Seaguard)
Seaking
S-64 Skycrane (CH-54 Tarhe)
Jolly Green Giant
CH-53 Stallion family (ie Sea Stallion and Super Stallion)
S-70 (UH-60 Blackhawk family)
Comanche (Joing Project with Boing and was cancelled in 2004)

These cover pretty much the most innovative Rotary wing aircraft. They were all ahead of there time and started the revolution. Basically the Soviet Union and the rest of the world were trying to keep up with them.


----------



## R988 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll give a vote for Kelly Johnson, some excellent and innovative designs from the skunkworks that really pushed the limit of technology forward and the state of the art to the limit.

Some of the really revolutionary aircraft have come from Lockheed over the years, P-38, U-2, F-117 etc. Certainly a company that appreciates creative thinking and novel concepts.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 6, 2006)

Hans Multhopp for his many innovative designs from the Ta 183 to the space program lifting bodies. He worked for British and American companies and contributed greatly to many well known designs in the post-war era.


----------



## delcyros (Apr 13, 2006)

I would go for Rutan as well. What about soviet jet designers? I could image, they had some brilliant minds, too.


----------



## Glider (Apr 13, 2006)

Sir Sydney Camm. Sea Hawk, Hunter, Harrier, Not a bad days work 

The Sea Hawk one of the most attractive early jets and quite effective as well.

Hunter, One of the worlds all time greats

Harrier, need I say anything?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2006)

i too quite like the post war Hawker works, and the De Havilland ones were quite nice too......


----------



## Smokey (Apr 14, 2006)

There's only one mistake that I heard Kelly Johnson made - apparently he was against the C 130 project. Alledgedly he said that if Lockeed made the C130 Hercules, they would go bust. 
Other than that he seems to have been a brilliant aircraft designer.

And Marcel Bloch refused to work with aviation companies in germany during WW2 and was sent to the Buchenwald camp.

The name Dassault came from the codename of his brother in the resistance, General Darius Paul Bloch

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Bloch


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Smokey said:


> There's only one mistake that I heard Kelly Johnson made - apparently he was against the C 130 project. Alledgedly he said that if Lockeed made the C130 Hercules, they would go bust.


 I'd like to know where you heard that! When the C-130 was designed and built there were already orders for several hundred aircraft - unless Lockheed screwed up on the production end (something Johnson had nothing to do with) there was no way Lockheed was going to loose money. The only logistic probelm Lockheed had at the stat of the C-130 program was setting up shop in Merrita Georgia - they already had an operating facility there as they were building B-47s. 

At the time the C-130 started rolling down the production line Lockheed was still building P2Vs, F-104s, and the Connie - there were a host of other experimental and fight test going on at the same time (around 1955)....


----------



## Dac (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll give a nod to Ben Rich for starting the revolution in stealth design.


----------



## Glider (Jun 1, 2006)

I would also like to nominate Mikoyan - Gurevich. He never had the technology available to the designers in the west or engines of comparable power but he had the remarkable knack of getting the best out of the technology available.
Mig 9 certainly capable of taking on most of the first generation of fighters
Mig 15 was always a dangerous threat to the F86
Mig 17 could be compared to the later F86 and gave US forces a number of nasty moments in Indo China.
Mig 19 often overlooked but as good as most planes of its time
Mig 21 has performed well in the hands of well trained pilots and never considered an easy kill
Mig 23/27 roughly equal to the F4 and gave the Russians a decent strike plane for the first time.
Mig 29 using F4 technology was able to give the early F16's a good run for their money.


----------



## Dyesis (Jun 11, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Are we getting carried away now?!? - the A-4s a great plane and distinguished combat record - but far from being a legend in the same class as the SR-71!! And if you look at design, systems innovation, complexities of systems, and the impact both aircraft made on aviation history, it's like comparing a Corvette to a Civic


Lots of folks are unaware that the A-4 Skyhawk (Scooter) was built with the capability of carrying an Atomic bomb... yet small enough that USMC Major "Boom-Boom" Cannon, flew an A-4 through a hanger at Marine Corps Air Station Tustin, Santa Ana, California.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2006)

Dyesis said:


> Lots of folks are unaware that the A-4 Skyhawk (Scooter) was built with the capability of carrying an Atomic bomb... yet small enough that USMC Major "Boom-Boom" Cannon, flew an A-4 through a hanger at Marine Corps Air Station Tustin, Santa Ana, California.


Almost every attack aircraft of the period (mid 50s into early 60s) were designed with some kind of nuclear delivery system....

The A-4 was a great aircraft, very capable and innovative but comparing it to say the SR-71 is like comparing a bicycle to an Indy car...

Even the Skyraider (AD-4B) was able to carry nukes...


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *KELLY JOHNSON - SR-71 - NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!*



Amen, that is a great aircraft and it is a shame it did not have a long career. 

Northrop was also great.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2006)

Henk said:


> Northrop was also great.


I put him and Ed Henniman a distant second...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2006)

Henk said:


> Amen, that is a great aircraft and it is a shame it did not have a long career.


 It was operational for over 20 and actually in service close to 30 if you count NASA's operation...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

And he certainly had a hand in the 104 probably the supreme fighter of the 60's in almost every catagory


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

I would love to see a SR-71 with my own eyes in action.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2006)

I've seen one take off from Edwards AFB and Palmdale. The ground rumbles as its on the roll. Very very loud! When it flies over it makes a howling sound. The one I saw at Edwards took off at dusk. What a site it was seeing the plume from the afterburner, I wish I had a camera!!


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Dam, that sound awsome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Go to the National Air And Space Museum in Washington DC and you can walk right up to. Still leaking hydraulic fluid and all.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

There is one at the US part of Duxford as well (although it wasn't leaking hydraulic fluid). I agree with Kelly Johnson being the best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

He was a genius.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

there's one sitting on an aircraft carrier out in america as well aint there?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> there's one sitting on an aircraft carrier out in america as well aint there?


The Intrepid, NYC.....


----------



## Dac (Jun 13, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It was operational for over 20 and actually in service close to 30 if you count NASA's operation...



Kelly Johnson almost had the Air Force sold on buying bomber and interceptor versions of the Blackbird. The interceptors would have made the F-106 look ineffective and the bombers would have had a much higher survival rate than any other SAC aircraft. Only the MiG-25 had a chance of intercepting them and the SAM-5 from the ground. I think cost was the only thing that prevented their purchase.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

Dac said:


> Kelly Johnson almost had the Air Force sold on buying bomber and interceptor versions of the Blackbird. The interceptors would have made the F-106 look ineffective and the bombers would have had a much higher survival rate than any other SAC aircraft. Only the MiG-25 had a chance of intercepting them and the SAM-5 from the ground. I think cost was the only thing that prevented their purchase.



More than just the price got the idea turned down, the plane was so fast that it couldnt have any guns mounted on it,the plane would *literally fly into the bullets*, and as shown during the Vietnam War the Machine or Cannon were just as important as the missile, and it would have been pretty difficult trying to accurately bomb a target in a plane that flys at such speeds


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> More than just the price got the idea turned down, the plane was so fast that it couldnt have any guns mounted on it,the plane would *literally fly into the bullets*, and as shown during the Vietnam War the Machine or Cannon were just as important as the missile, and it would have been pretty difficult trying to accurately bomb a target in a plane that flys at such speeds


The YF-12 was supposed to have all missile armament - the Falcon missile was being developed for the YF-12. When the Program was cancelled the Falcon eventually evolved into the Phoenix


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

I didnt know that thats good to know


----------



## yardbird78 (Jul 29, 2008)

There were and are many very good aircraft designers or aeronautical engineers, but Kelly Johnson just absolutely HAS to be at the top of that list. The Blackbird family, A-12, M-21, YF-12 and SR-71 are truly unique in everything from the pitot tube on the nose to the fuel dump vent in the tail. The list of new inovations required to get the first A-12 built are just endless. I spent 12 years as part of the SR-71 program at Beale and had the distinct honor and pleasure to meet Mr Johnson on several occasions and listen to him as a speaker at various "dining-in" functions. He was an incredible man with NO peers. His autobiography, "Kelly" is an awe inspiring book that gives a deep and insightful look into the inner man and his work at the Skunk Works, particularly on the Blackbird program.

Darwin, O.F.


----------



## drgondog (Aug 1, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My vote goes either for Northrop and Kelly Johnson for fixed wing and Bell Textron (not sure who the chief designer was) and Sikorsky for rotary wing.



Bart Kelly for Bell - most famous for all the major blade/pylon patents - major Force.

Kelly Johnson gets my vote. Most awesome out of the box thinker, designer and program manager the US ever had. In my opinion there is no set of specs from US Guv that he could not build to a superior result - be it fighter, bomber, recon, whatever.

I worked briefly for him and longer for Bart. Both superior intellects with a great grasp of physics - and I have serious doubts the SR-71 could be designed and built to today, or even in the 90s given state of materials and high temp aeroelasticity knowledge.

Rutan gets heavy consideration.


----------



## Amsel (Aug 2, 2008)

Grummans' F-14 Tomcat has been one of my favorite aircraft.An excellent weapons platform and dogfighter,a vast improvement of the F-111.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2008)

I like Tupolev...they have some great bombers


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

And we all know that good ol' Kelly Johnson had Swedish blood in his veins...

Don't forget Kelly's U-2 and F-104! Next to the F-8 Crusader, the F-104 Starfighter are some of my alltime favorite jets....talk about manned missile!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Clarence Leonard "Kelly" Johnson (February 27, 1910 – December 21, 1990) *was an aircraft engineer and aeronautical innovator. As a member and first team leader of the Lockheed Skunk Works, Johnson worked for more than four decades and is said to have been an 'organizing genius.' He played a leading role in the design of over forty aircraft including several that were honored with the prestigious Collier Trophy. Johnson acquired a reputation as one of the most talented and prolific aircraft design engineers of the 20th century. In 2003, as part of its commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the Wright Brothers' flight, Aviation Week Space Technology ranked Johnson 8th on its list of the top 100 "most important, most interesting, and most influential people" in the first century of aerospace. Hall Hibbard, Kelly's Lockheed boss, once remarked to Ben Rich: "That damned Swede can actually see air".

*Life*
Born to immigrant Swedish parents in the remote mining town of Ishpeming, Michigan, Johnson was a mere 13 when he won a prize for his first aircraft design. He worked his way through school, first at Flint Junior College, and then at the University of Michigan at Ann Arbor. While attending grade school at Michigan, he was ridiculed for his name, Clarence. Some boys started calling him "Clara". One morning while waiting in line to get into a classroom, one boy started with the normal routine of calling him "Clara". Johnson tripped the boy so hard he broke his leg. The boys then decided that he wasn't a "Clara" and started calling him "Kelly". The nickname came from the popular song at the time, "Kelly With the Green Neck Tie". Henceforth he was always known as "Kelly" Johnson.

Johnson married Althea Louise Young in 1937, who died in December 1969. In May 1971, he married Mary Ellen Elberta Meade of New York, who died on October 13, 1980, at 38 years of age. He married Nancy Powers Horrigan in November 1980.

His autobiography, titled Kelly: More Than My Share of it All, ISBN 0-87474-491-1, was published in 1985.

Johnson died at the age of 80 at St Joseph Medical Center, after an illness that lasted for several years. He is buried at Forest Lawn Cemetery, Los Angeles, California.

*Lockheed career*
At Michigan, he conducted a wind tunnel test of Lockheed's proposed twin-engined Lockheed L-10 Electra airliner. He found that the aircraft did not have adequate directional stability, and proposed adding a "H" tail to address the problem. Lockheed accepted his suggestion and the L-10 went on to be a success. This brought Johnson to the attention of Lockheed management. Upon completing his master's degree in 1933, Johnson joined the Lockheed Company as a tool designer at a salary of $83 a month. After assignments as flight test engineer, stress analyst, aerodynamicist, and weight engineer, he became chief research engineer in 1938. In 1952, he was appointed chief engineer of Lockheed's Burbank, California plant, which later became the Lockheed-California Company. In 1956 he became Vice President of Research and Development.

Johnson became Vice President of Advanced Development Projects (ADP) in 1958. The first ADP offices were nearly uninhabitable; the stench from a nearby plastic factory was so vile one of the engineers began answering the intra-Lockheed "house" phone "skonk works!" Big Barnsmell's Skonk Works – spelled with an "o" – was where Kickapoo Joy Juice was brewed in the comic strip L'il Abner by Al Capp. When the name "leaked" out, Lockheed ordered it changed to "Skunk Works" to avoid potential legal trouble over use of a copyrighted term. The term rapidly circulated throughout the aerospace community, and became a common nickname for research and development offices -- however, reference to "The Skunk Works" means the Lockheed ADP shop. Here the F-104 Starfighter, and the secret reconnaissance planes, the U-2 and the SR-71 Blackbird, were developed.

In 1955, at the request of the Central Intelligence Agency, Johnson initiated construction of the airbase at Groom Lake, Nevada, later known as Area 51. This project provided a secret location for flight testing the U-2.

He served on Lockheed's board of directors from 1964 to 1980, becoming a senior vice president in 1969. He officially retired from Lockheed in 1975 and was succeeded by Ben Rich, but continued as a consultant at the Skunk Works. In June 1983, the Lockheed Rye Canyon Research facility was renamed Kelly Johnson Research and Development Center, Lockheed-California Company, in honor of Johnson's 50 years of service to the company.

*Aircraft contributions*
While at Lockheed, Johnson designed the P-38 Lightning fighter, made fowler flaps work on the L-14 Super Electra, and played a major role in converting the type into the Royal Air Force's Lockheed Hudson on short notice in 1938. He worked on the development of the Constellation for Howard Hughes' TWA.

Johnson contributed to the design of the following Lockheed aircraft:

Orion 9D 
Model 10 Electra/XC-35/C-36/Y1C-37 
Model 12 Electra Junior 
Model 14 Super Electra 
Model 18 Lodestar 
Model 22 
PV-1 Ventura/B-37 
P-38 Lightning 
Constellation/Super Constellation 
F-80 Shooting Star, the first successful American jet fighter; 
T-33/TV-2 trainers 
P2V Neptune 
XF-90 
F-94 Starfire 
X-7 
F-104 Starfighter 
F-117A Nighthawk 
C-130 Hercules 
U-2 
Blackbird family: A-12, YF-12, SR-71, M-21, and D-21 
JetStar/C-140 
AH-56 Cheyenne 

*Kelly Johnson's 14 Rules of Management*
Johnson's famed 'down-to-brass-tacks' management style was summed up by his motto, "Be quick, be quiet, and be on time." He ran Skunk Works by the Kelly's 14 Rules

1. The Skunk Works manager must be delegated practically complete control of his program in all aspects. He should report to a division president or higher. 

2. Strong but small project offices must be provided both by the military and industry. 
 
3. The number of people having any connection with the project must be restricted in an almost vicious manner. Use a small number of good people (10% to 25% compared to the so-called normal systems).

4. A very simple drawing and drawing release system with great flexibility for making changes must be provided. 

5. There must be a minimum number of reports required, but important work must be recorded thoroughly. 

6. There must be a monthly cost review covering not only what has been spent and committed but also projected costs to the conclusion of the program. Don't have the books 90 days late, and don't surprise the customer with sudden overruns.

7. The contractor must be delegated and must assume more than normal responsibility to get good vendor bids for subcontract on the project. 

8. Commercial bid procedures are very often better than military ones. 
The inspection system as currently used by the Skunk Works, which has been approved by both the Air Force and Navy, meets the intent of existing military requirements and should be used on new projects. Push more basic inspection responsibility back to subcontractors and vendors. Don't duplicate so much inspection. 

9. The contractor must be delegated the authority to test his final product in flight. He can and must test it in the initial stages. If he doesn't, he rapidly loses his competency to design other vehicles.

10. The specifications applying to the hardware must be agreed to well in advance of contracting. The Skunk Works practice of having a specification section stating clearly which important military specification items will not knowingly be complied with and reasons therefore is highly recommended.

11. Funding a program must be timely so that the contractor doesn't have to keep running to the bank to support government projects.

12. There must be mutual trust between the military project organization and the contractor with very close cooperation and liaison on a day-to-day basis. This cuts down misunderstanding and correspondence to an absolute minimum. 

13. Access by outsiders to the project and its personnel must be strictly controlled by appropriate security measures.

14. Because only a few people will be used in engineering and most other areas, ways must be provided to reward good performance by pay not based on the number of personnel supervised.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Note that Kelly had a 15th rule that he passed on by word of mouth. According to the book "Skunkworks" the 15th rule is: "Starve before doing business with the damned Navy. They don't know what the hell they want and will drive you up a wall before they break either your heart or a more exposed part of your anatomy."

*Honors and awards*
1932 (September) Sheehan Fellowship in Aeronautics, at the University of Michigan. 
1937 Lawrence Sperry Award, Presented by the Institute of Aeronautical Sciences for "Important improvements of aeronautical design of high speed commercial aircraft." 
1940 The Wright Brothers Medal, presented by SAE for "Rudder control problems on four-engined airplanes." 
1956 The Sylvanus Albert Reed Award, presented by the Institute of Aeronautical Sciences, for "Design and rapid development of high performance subsonic and supersonic aircraft." 
1956 Elected Aviation Man of the Year by a group of Aviation writers and editors appointed by the Airlines Activities Committee, representing 7,000 airline employees. 
1958 Elected Distinguished Member of the Jet Pioneers Association of U.S.A. 
1959 Co-Recipient of the Collier Trophy as designer of the airframe of the F-104 Starfighter, sharing the honor with General Electric (J79 engine) and U.S. Air Force (Flight Records). The F-104 was designated the previous year's "Greatest achievement in aviation in America." 
1960 The General Hap Arnold Gold Medal, presented by the Veterans of Foreign Wars for "Design of the U-2 high altitude research plane." 
1961 Chosen as one of 50 outstanding Americans of meritorious performance in the fields of endeavor, to be honored as a Guest of Honor to the first annual banquet of the Golden Plate. Honor was awarded by vote of the National Panel of Distinguished Americans of the Academy of Achievement of Monterey, California. 
1963 The Theodore von Karman Award, presented by the Air Force Association for "Designing and directing development of the U-2, thus providing the Free World with one of its most valuable instruments in the defense of freedom." 
1963 Elected an Honorary Member of the Aerospace Medical Association, in appreciation of his sincere and effective interest and activities in behalf of their work. 
1964 The Medal of Freedom, presented by President Lyndon B. Johnson in ceremonies at the White House. The highest civil honor the President can bestow, this recognizes "Significant contributions to the quality of American life." Johnson was cited for his advancement of aeronautics. 
1964 The Award of Achievement, presented by the national Aviation club of Washington D.C., for "Outstanding achievement in airplane design and development over many years, including such models as the Constellation, P-80, F-104, JetStar, the U-2, and climaxed by the metallurgical and performance breakthroughs of the A-11 (YF-12A). 
1964 The Collier Trophy (his second), following his work on the YF-12 Interceptor, capable of flying at more than 2,000 mph. His achievement for the previous year was called the greatest in American aviation. 
1964 The Theodore von Karman Award (his second), presented by the Air force Association for his work with the A-11 (YF-12A) Interceptor. 
1964 Honorary degree of Doctor of Engineering, University of Michigan. 
1964 Honorary degree of Doctor of Science, University of Southern California. 
1965 Honorary degree of Doctor of Laws, University of California at Los Angeles. 
1965 San Fernando Valley Engineer of the Year, so designated by the San Fernando, California, Valley Engineers Council. 
1965 Elected a Member of the National Academy of Engineering. 
1965 Elected a Member of the National Academy of Sciences. 
1965 Selected as one of the first 20 men to be included in the International Aerospace Hall of Fame in San Diego, California. 
1966 The Sylvanus Albert Reed Award (his second) given by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics "In recognition of notable contributions to the aerospace sciences resulting from experimental or theoretical investigations." 
1966 National Medal of Science, presented by President Lyndon B. Johnson at the White House. 
1966 The Thomas D. White National Defense Award, presented by the U.S. Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, Colorado, in recognition of "Your great contributions to the national defense and security of the United States. ' 
1967 Elected Honorary Fellow of American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics. 
1968 Elected a Fellow of the Royal Aeronautical Society. 
1969 The General William Mitchell Memorial Award, presented by the Aviators Post #743 of the American Legion. 
1970 Awarded the Spirit of St. Louis Medal by the American Society of Mechanical Engineers. 
1970 On behalf of Lockheed's Advanced Development Projects facility, which he directed until his retirement in 1975, accepted the first annual Engineering Materials Achievements Award of the American Society for Metals. 
1970 The Engineering Merit Award-Presented by the Institute for the Advancement of Engineering, Beverly Hills, California. 
1970 Honored by the Air Force Association, Washington D.C., for design of the P-38 Lightning. 
1971 Awarded the Sixth Annual Founders Medal by the National Academy of Engineering (NAE) at the Statler-Hilton Hotel, Washington D.C.. in recognition of his fundamental contributions to engineering. 
1972 Awarded the Silver Knight Award by the Lockheed Management Club of California at the Hollywood Palladium for his contributions to Lockheed's success. 
1973 Awarded the first "Clarence L. Johnson Award" by The Society of Fight Test Engineers in Las Vegas, Nevada, for his contributions to aviation and flight test engineering. 
1973 Civilian Kitty Hawk Memorial Award by Los Angeles Area Chamber of Commerce for his outstanding contributions in the field of aviation. 
1974 Air Force Exceptional Service Award for his many outstanding contributions to the United States Air Force. Presented by the Secretary of the Air force, John McLucas. 
1974 Enshrined in the Aviation Hall of Fame in Dayton, Ohio for his outstanding contributions to aviation. 
1975 Awarded the Central Intelligence Agency's Distinguished Intelligence Medal for his work on reconnaissance systems. 
1975 Awarded the Wright Brothers Memorial Trophy for his vital and enduring contributions over a period of 40 years to the design and development of military and commercial aircraft. 
1978 The American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics presented "A Salute to Kelly Johnson" night. 
1980 Awarded the Bernt Balchen Trophy, the highest award of the New York State Air Force Association. The trophy is presented annually to "An individual of national prominence whose contribution to the field of aviation has been unique, extensive or of great significance." It followed announcement of the A-12. 
1981 Presented the Department of Defense Medal for Distinguished Public Service. Presented by Harold Brown. 
1981 Honored by the Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) for his ability to motivate a small staff to work within a tight time frame and budget in creating revolutionary aircraft design. 
1981 The U.S. Air Force creates the "Kelly Johnson Blackbird Achievement Trophy" to recognize the individual or group who has made the most significant contribution to the U-2, SR-71 or the TR-1 Program since the previous annual reunion. 
1981 The Daniel Guggenheim Medal, "For his brilliant design of a wide range of pace-setting, commercial, combat and reconnaissance aircraft, and for his innovative management techniques which developed these aircraft in record time at minimum cost." 
1982 The Meritorious Service to Aviation Award from National Business Aircraft Association, recognizing design of more than 40 aircraft, including the world's first business jet, the JetStar. 
1983 The Aero Club of Southern California presented the Howard Hughes Memorial Award for 1982 to C. L. "Kelly" Johnson as a leader in aviation. The recipient must have devoted a major portion of his life to the pursuit of aviation as a science and as an art. Engraved on the medal was the sentence: "His vision formed the concept, His courage forged the reality". 
1983 The National Security Medal was presented by President Ronald Reagan to Clarence L. Johnson for "Exceptional meritorious service performed in a position of high responsibility and have made an outstanding contribution to the National Security of the Nation". 
1984 Honorary Royal Designer for Industry (HonRDI), in recognition of achievements in aircraft design, conferred by the Royal Society for the encouragement of the Arts, Manufacturers, and Commerce, London.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 7, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The Intrepid, NYC.....



There is also a -71 at Castle AFB in Merced, CA, tail #17960. I'll post some pictures when I get the chance . . . . .


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 10, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> There is also a -71 at Castle AFB in Merced, CA, tail #17960. I'll post some pictures when I get the chance . . . . .


And a third at Hill AFB, Utah... This ones a training model though, not as sleek


----------



## drgondog (Aug 13, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> The A4 fought in plenty of wars, was in production for a quarter of a century and was used by the top gun pilots to teach a lesson or two to pilots flying modern aircraft.
> 
> Thats a nice achievement.
> 
> The SR71 did what it was designed to do (very well I might add) but it couldnt do the things the A4 could do. I can imagine an Israeli general telling his pilots "heres the SR71 pictures of the Egyptian tank formations, now use you skyhawks to stop them"



The A-4 was an excellent aircraft and certainly important - but nothing about the design pushed any limitis of technology and thinking out of the box. Conversely, there was nothing about the SR-71 that Wasn't ground breaking or innovative from the development and use of Titanium forgings, to the use of fuel to cool the surface temps on the wing skins.

There simply is no comparison to any ship built within 20 years of the SR-71 - ditto for U-2 when it was conceived and flown...


----------



## Waynos (Dec 4, 2008)

cheddar cheese said:


> Whose name is actually Marcel Bloch, designer of Bloch aircraft in WW2 but changed his name when he left France to prevent being captured by the Germans. (I think thats the story anywho.)




No its not, and its a bit of an insult to the great man too (and I'm British !!)

During the War Marcel Bloch was interred by the Vichy Govt for refusing to co-operate with the Germans and he even spent several months in Buchenwald. He didn't adopt the name Dassault until 1949 and this was taken from his brother Pauls alias which he used during his time in the resistance.

Oh, and my favourite post war designer was Sidney Camm. If only we had built some more of the great designs he created (P.1121...sigh!)


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

Glider said:


> I would also like to nominate Mikoyan - Gurevich. *He *never had the technology available ....
> 
> 
> Er...Glider...
> ...


----------

